

Demo a week, week 1: Waveride - daeken
http://daeken.com/demo-a-week-week-1-waveride

======
robfitz
Great project. How many weeks are you committing to the 1-a-week learning
process? You get better results in personal challenges like this with a
concrete end date.

Don't let the peeps on the demoscene board discourage you - their expectations
are deeply imbalanced ;)

I think you'd get a lot more feedback if you screencapped the demos and posted
youtube/vimeo videos on your blog. The default viewing process isn't the most
inviting.

~~~
daeken
I'm planning on doing it until I feel I can build something large, but I may
well continue doing these demos for a long time afterwards -- after all, you
can do a lot in a very short period of time, especially once you've built up
your base toolkit. I built this one in about 7 hours from scratch, with no
prior knowledge of FMOD, so I don't think it's too bad.

As for the pouet guys, I'm not too worried about them -- I'm doing this for
myself, but I've received a lot of great feedback already and really
appreciate that.

I'm going to screencap it and throw it up on youtube later tonight, but it's
now 11am and bed is calling. I'll likely release the next one with a video out
the gate, but I was just too excited to not throw this one up as soon as I got
the greets in.

------
w-ll
Oh man, after watcher waveride, the constant rotation really messed with my
mind for a few seconds there. totality awesome, great job. now release the
hounds... i mean code

------
JabavuAdams
Go for it!

